# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Livres >  Recherche livre de type MEMO sur SQL d'Oracle

## Invit

Bonjour,

Excusez moi de venir vous embter avec a mais j'ai des raisons personnelles pour vous exposer cette requte  ::): . Savez vous s'il existe un livre sous forme de mmo qui recense les mot d'une requte sous forme de dfinition courtes ? En gros, un pense-bte que l'on puisse enmener partout. Aprs je prends aussi si c'est tout simplement le SQL. 

Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide et vous souhaite une bonne journe.

Cordialement,

Vinou

----------


## Waldar

Vous avez toujours la documentation en ligne d'Oracle qui est complte :
http://docs.oracle.com/cd/E11882_01/...s.htm#SQLRF006

----------


## Invit

Merci  ::): . En fait, je pensais plutt un petit livre facile  transporter et accessible sans connexion internet. 
En tout cas, merci pour la rponse  ::): .

----------

